# Aurora Racing Scenes 1/16 kits



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi, anyone familiar with the Aurora Racing Scenes car kits? There was a Tom West story on the net and it's gone now. I am restoring a diorama and also am curious about the rare black metalflake Vega that is out there. thanks, Bob


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is the display.........


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

I have all the Aurora racing scenes in my collection.in my opinion they are the best funny car kits ever made.
In 1975 the individual kits were packaged together as complete car kits.The vega was boxed as the voodoo funnycar,the body was molded in black.

http://www.majormattmason.net/aurora1975cata/pg12.htm

BRIAN


----------

